# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Werewolf/Mafia: Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds!

## Xihirli

*Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds!*

_
Going fast makes me feel alive
My heart beats in hyper drive
Do you think you can win?
Only if I lose
Just let destiny choose

I can hear you breathin'
I can see you comin'
I can feel the wind
It's blowing me around

Take a shot at me runnin' side by side
It's a blur... as I go by

I can hear you breathin'
I can see you comin'
I can feel the wind
It's blowing me around

See the sun arising
Fire in the sky
Greatness thrusts itself into our lives
_

Years ago, the world was shaken by an event called Zero Reverse. Now the Haves live in New Domino City while the Have-Nots are confined to the Satellite and other surrounding villages. Those in the Satellite have little to their names and are harassed by Sector Security at all times of day. When a Satellite Scum, Yusei Fudo, upset the dueling world by defeating Jack Atlas in the Fortune Cup, the Dark Signers, cultists of the Earthbound Immortals, made their move.

*Basic Game Play Overview
*(Largely taken from AvatarVecna and altered to fit this game.)

The game is played in turns that consist of six different phases. 
There's a draw phase, during which time players powers refresh and I, the narrator, resolve the resolution of the powers at the previous end phase. The Draw Phase is skipped during the first turn. 
In the same post, the Standby Phase will occur. Team 5Ds powers will resolve in the Standby Phase while Dark Signer powers will resolve in the End Phase. 
There is a Main Phase 1, identical to what in other games is called the Day Phase. During this phase, votes are cast on which players shall be Destroyed. Votes are done in red text. You may change your vote if you wish, in which case, you should edit your previous post and strike-through your previous vote. Generally, a Destroyed Player is Removed from the game, and their role shall be revealed. 
In the Battle Phase, the player with the most votes is Destroyed. 
Then, in Main Phase 2, similar to the more common werewolf games Night Phase, power usage is declared, and will resolve, generally, in either the Standby Phase or the Endphase. 
Endphase. Dark Signer powers will resolve, and resolutions will appear in the same post as the next days Draw Phase, Standby Phase, and start of Main Phase One.

The game ends when either all Dark Signers have been Destroyed, or victory for the Dark Signers becomes inevitable. As per the rules of Yu-Gi-Oh!, adapted into this team game, surrender by consensus within either team is allowed at any time.

*Team 5Ds Roles
*
Whether theyre Signers or just friends, Team 5Ds is going to stop the Dark Signers or die trying. 

*Yusei Fudo  Tail:* A friend first, a duelist second, you arent going to let anyone down. You cant.
*Stardust Dragon* 
During your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. Starting the next standby phase, the next time that Player would be destroyed, they are not destroyed. This effect can be active on up to two Players at once.

*Jack Atlas  Wings:* Who rules the duel? Whos the Master of Faster, the King of Turboduels? Thats right, its Jack Atlas! Go, absolute powerforce!
*Red Dragon Archfiend:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. At the end of the battle phase, if you voted for your target, they are Destroyed. This effect can be active on any number of players. 

*Akiza Izinski  Talon:* Rejected by the world around you, you are defined by your pain. Yusei has given you hope for a better world, and youre going to fight for it! 
*Black Rose Dragon*
At the start of your Main Phase Two: Target 1 Player. Starting in the next Standby Phase, when you are Destroyed, so are your Target(s). You may have any number of target(s), but you cannot end the effect once it is placed.

*Luna and Leo  The Claw*
Technically only Luna is a signer, but these two twins have an inseparable bond.
*Ancient Fairy Dragon*
You start in contact with each other, and can communicate freely. Whenever one of you is Destroyed, so is the other. If one of you becomes a Dark Signer, the other is NOT notified.

*Carly Carmine  Support:*
As a resident of New Domino City, you really dont want it to be destroyed. A fan of Jacks, youre determined to be there for him at his lowest.
*Luck Loan:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. That players effect is powered up. 


*Greiger  Tragic Hero:* You duel for your village, far from New Domino City. Or at least, you did. Now its a smoking ruin, and youre going to find out who did this.
*Monster Reactor, Trap Reactor, Spell Reactor:* On your Main Phase 2: State one possible effect that could target you. You are unaffected by that effect until the end of the Standby Phase.

*Misty  The Seer:* Your brother vanished after being contacted by the Arcadia Movement. You dont know that it has to do with these Dark Signers, but youre going to find out. 
*Unwavering Truth*
During your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. Learn that players role during the next standby phase.
*ALTERNATE WIN CONDITION* You win when Sayer is destroyed. He may be an enemy to the Dark Signers, but he killed your brother.

*Sayer: The Snake*
Leader of the Arcadia Movement, you have an underground society of Psychic duelists. Youll never let them get TOO powerful, though. You have your own sinister plans, but you cant enact them if the Dark Signers kill everyone. 
*Telekinetic Shocker:* During your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player.
Starting the next standby phase, they cannot target another player with any special abilities. This effect can be active on one player at a time.

*Kalin Kessler  The Survivor:* Once the leader of Team Satisfaction, a self-policing force in the Satellite composed of yourself, Yusei, Jack, and Crow, you were put in prison by Sector Security. Now youre out. Its time to find out what your old friends are up to.
*Infernity Reflector*
The first time you would be Destroyed, a random other character is Destroyed instead.

*Crow Hogan  the Teammate:* Youd never turn your back on Yusei! Well. Unless you got mind whammied by the Dark Signers.
Still! Satellites dont have much, they gotta have each other.
*Birds of a Feather, Flock Together!*
On your Main Phase 2: You can Target 1 Player. Starting on the next Standby Phase, that player joins or leaves your flock (your choice). Members of your flock have their vote counted an additional time whenever their vote matches yours.

*MC  the Announcer:* On your mark! Get set! DUEL!
*Question:* On your Main Phase 2: You can Target 1 Player. Their target(s) from this Main Phase will become public knowledge in the next Standby Phase.

*Yanagi   the Old Timer:* You may not be a duelist anymore, but you know all about the lore of the Signers. Maybe that can help.
*Ashoka Pillar:* On your Main Phase 2: Declare one Signer Mark (parts of the Crimson Dragon or the Earthbound Immortals). On the next standby phase, learn if that Sign is currently in play. 

*Blister  Half the Tag:* You didnt think youd stick out your neck for anybody ever again then you met Yusei, and ever since then youve been helping people, free of charge.
Even at your own expense.
*Machina Sniper:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 Player. Starting the next Standby Phase, that player can only target you with card effects. This effect can be active on only one player.

*Martha  Nurse:* Living in the satellite, you've practically raised Yusei, his friends, and everyone in the Satellite they call friend. 
*Nutrient-Z:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 Player. During the next Standby Phase, if they currently have an ongoing effect active on them, such as Birds of a Feather. or Stardust Dragon, it is removed. 

*Dark Signer Roles
*
*Roman Goodwin  Alpha* 
Born to the light, claimed by the darkness, you command the Dark Signers, and shall usher in a new age of darkness.
*Earthbound Immortal Uru:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 Player. Assign to them an Earthbound Immortal card, listed below. In the Endphase, they become Dark Signers using those cards. Each one can only be assigned once.


*Earthbound Immortal Chacu Challhua:* You cannot be Destroyed by card effects.

*Earthbound Immortal Ccaryhua:* If you are Destroyed in battle, one random person who voted for you is also destroyed.

*Earthbound Immortal Ccapac Apu* 
Total votes against you are subtracted by 2.

*Earthbound Immortal Aslla Piscu* 
Effects that target you have a 50% chance to hit another random target instead.

*Other Role
*
*Rex Goodwin  Head:* You are in possession of your brothers Signer Mark. If you also receive a Dark Signer Mark, you can create a new world in your image with the power of light and darkness.
*Earthbound Immortal Wiracocha Rasca:* When you are targeted by "Earthbound Immortal Uru," the game immediately ends with you as the victor.


*Spoiler: Player List*
Show


AvatarVecna
Rogan
CaoimhinTheCape
Snowblaze
Persolus
Allando
Caedorus
Bladescape
Book Wombat
Elenna
Murska
Lady Serpentine
JeenLeen
Fleeing Coward

----------


## Rogan

IN!

I hope I didn't sell my soul, didn't read the contract beforehand.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

In!

I have also not read the OP.

----------


## Persolus

I am also in, and I also have no idea about the IP this is based on.

----------


## Snowblaze

In, also without having read stuff. Should actually have time to play by the time this starts.

----------


## Xihirli

> I am also in, and I also have no idea about the IP this is based on.


Card games on motorcycles; harsh themes of class divide.

----------


## AvatarVecna

I remember having difficulty understanding the mechanics previously, but I'm still in.

----------


## Taffimai

My sons want to play, so in the interest of fairness (they would _never_ yeet me!), I will join the deadchat and laugh at you all  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Allando

I indeed want to play!
I'm fairly new though, my apologies  :Small Smile: .

----------


## Caedorus

> My sons want to play, so in the interest of fairness (they would _never_ yeet me!), I will join the deadchat and laugh at you all :smallbiggrin:





> I indeed want to play!
> I'm fairly new though, my apologies :smallsmile:.


Me too. To avoid confusion, Taffimai is my mother and Allando my brother.

----------


## bladescape

This is getting out of hand, now there are more of them!

/in

----------


## Book Wombat

Oh oh oh! It must be a s*i*g*n*!

----------


## JeenLeen

So it's kinda a cult game, in that there starts as one wolf and each turn they recruit a new wolf by assigning them a card?  But if they pick a particular player, the game wins with a neutral victory?
Crazy and cool.

Debating if I have time to be in.

----------


## Caedorus

Quick question: I may have simply missed this in the narration, but when is the game expected to start? I assume when there are X number of players

----------


## Xihirli

Recruiting ends on the 11th of Dodecuary.

----------


## Caedorus

A dodecahedron has 12 sides so 11 december lol

----------


## Elenna

You know what, sure, I have more time now, *in*. Also, add me to the list of people who haven't read the OP.

----------


## JeenLeen

Comments and a rules question.
Black Rose Dragon = sorta "Beast" who chooses who they will kill, can't undo the decision, and the kill count can grow and grow

Birds of a Feather, Flock Together! - if made a wolf early game, this could be LYLO really early in the game by giving all wolves double votes

Would Telekinetic Shocker stop only activating effects, or them going off?
E.g., if Telekinetic Shocker was put on Akizsa Izinski (Blade Rose Dragon), and Akizsa was then destroyed, would those on her "list" before the Shocker was placed still die?

----------


## Xihirli

> Comments and a rules question.
> Black Rose Dragon = sorta "Beast" who chooses who they will kill, can't undo the decision, and the kill count can grow and grow
> 
> Birds of a Feather, Flock Together! - if made a wolf early game, this could be LYLO really early in the game by giving all wolves double votes


There certainly are a lot of people you don't want to become Dark Signers, yes. 




> Would Telekinetic Shocker stop only activating effects, or them going off?
> E.g., if Telekinetic Shocker was put on Akizsa Izinski (Blade Rose Dragon), and Akizsa was then destroyed, would those on her "list" before the Shocker was placed still die?


Hm. Goooood question, haven't decided yet.

----------


## Rogan

Welcome to another episode of "Rogan gets mad about role interactions". I'm Rogan, and here are my questions:




> *Team 5Ds Roles
> *
> Whether theyÂre Signers or just friends, Team 5Ds is going to stop the Dark Signers or die trying. 
> 
> *Yusei Fudo Â Tail:* A friend first, a duelist second, you arenÂt going to let anyone down. You canÂt.
> *Stardust Dragon* 
> During your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. Starting the next standby phase, the next time that Player would be destroyed, they are not destroyed. This effect can be active on up to two Players at once.


Will Yusei Fudo be informed when his effect got used up? If they try to apply it to a third player, can they choose which previous target loses his protection? Can they self-target?




> *Jack Atlas Â Wings:* Who rules the duel? WhoÂs the Master of Faster, the King of Turboduels? ThatÂs right, itÂs Jack Atlas! Go, absolute powerforce!
> *Red Dragon Archfiebd:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. At the end of the battle phase, if you voted for your target, they are Destroyed. This effect can be active on any number of players.


Does the vote needs to be on the player at the end of the phase? Or is it sufficient to vote them at any time of the phase. If any vote is enough,  can this power kill multiple targets at the same time? 




> *Luna and Leo Â The Claw*
> Technically only Luna is a signer, but these two twins have an inseparable bond.
> *Ancient Fairy Dragon*
> You start in contact with each other, and can communicate freely. Whenever one of you is Destroyed, so is the other. If one of you becomes a Dark Signer, the other is NOT notified.


What happens when they are the last players standing, but in different teams? Can they win together, or will the game end in mutual destruction?




> *Carly Carmine Â Support:*
> As a resident of New Domino City, you really donÂt want it to be destroyed. A fan of JackÂs, youÂre determined to be there for him at his lowest.
> *Luck Loan:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. That playerÂs effect is powered up.


We won't know the effect of a power up in advance, right?
Will the player be informed they got powered up? 




> *Greiger Â Tragic Hero:* You duel for your village, far from New Domino City. Or at least, you did. Now itÂs a smoking ruin, and youÂre going to find out who did this.
> *Monster Reactor, Trap Reactor, Spell Reactor:* On your Main Phase 2: State one possible effect that could target you. You are unaffected by that effect until the end of the Standby Phase.


Can you make yourself immune to the conversation? If yes, will the action be wasted, or can the dark signer try again on another day? 




> *Misty Â The Seer:* Your brother vanished after being contacted by the Arcadia Movement. You donÂt know that it has to do with these Dark Signers, but youÂre going to find out. 
> *Unwavering Truth*
> During your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. Learn that playerÂs role during the next standby phase.
> *ALTERNATE WIN CONDITION* You win when Sayer is destroyed. He may be an enemy to the Dark Signers, but he killed your brother.


Certainly useful, but you won't learn the alignment of conversion targets, right? 




> *Sayer: The Snake*
> Leader of the Arcadia Movement, you have an underground society of Psychic duelists. YouÂll never let them get TOO powerful, though. You have your own sinister plans, but you canÂt enact them if the Dark Signers kill everyone. 
> *Telekinetic Shocker:* During your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player.
> Starting the next standby phase, they cannot use any of their special abilities. This effect can be active on one player at a time.


Can this block passive powers as well? What happens if the player effected by this is Rex and they gain a dark signer mark?




> *Kalin Kessler Â The Survivor:* Once the leader of Team Satisfaction, a self-policing force in the Satellite composed of yourself, Yusei, Jack, and Crow, you were put in prison by Sector Security. Now youÂre out. ItÂs time to find out what your old friends are up to.
> *Infernity Reflector*
> The first time you would be Destroyed, a random other character is Destroyed instead.


If they have another form of protection, which will take precedence? 




> *Yanagi Â  the Old Timer:* You may not be a duelist anymore, but you know all about the lore of the Signers. Maybe that can help.
> *Ashoka Pillar:* On your Main Phase 2: Declare one Signer Mark (parts of the Crimson Dragon or the Earthbound Immortals). On the next standby phase, learn if that Sign is currently in play.


I'm probably blind, but whats the Crimson Dragon?




> *Blister Â Half the Tag:* You didnÂt think youÂd stick out your neck for anybody ever againÂ then you met Yusei, and ever since then youÂve been helping people, free of charge.
> Even at your own expense.
> *Machina Sniper:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 Player. Starting the next Standby Phase, that player can only target you with card effects. This effect can be active on only one player.


What happens when Blister dies while the effect is active on someone? Will it remain active?




> *Martha Â Nurse:* YouÂre JadenÂs go-to fusion monster, and youÂve had many battles together. WhatÂs one more before retirement? 
> *Nutrient-Z:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 Player. During the next Standby Phase, if they currently have an ongoing effect active on them, such as ÂBirds of a FeatherÂ.Â or ÂStardust Dragon,Â it is removed.


Technically, the Earthbound Immortal cards are ongoing effects, right?




> *Dark Signer Roles
> *
> *Roman Goodwin Â Alpha* 
> Born to the light, claimed by the darkness, you command the Dark Signers, and shall usher in a new age of darkness.
> *Earthbound Immortal Uru:* On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 Player. Assign to them an Earthbound Immortal card, listed below. In the Endphase, they become Dark Signers using those cards. Each one can only be assigned once.


After assigning all cards, is the alpha powerless? Can the same player get multiple cards? Being immune to card effects and having reduced vote totals would really screw with the balance. 




> *Earthbound Immortal Chacu Challhua:* You cannot be Destroyed by card effects.
> 
> *Earthbound Immortal Ccaryhua:* If you are Destroyed in battle, one random person who voted for you is also destroyed.
> 
> *Earthbound Immortal Ccapac Apu* 
> Total votes against you are subtracted by 2.
> 
> *Earthbound Immortal Aslla Piscu* 
> Effects that target you have a 50% chance to hit another random target instead.


Can the random powers hit another dark signer instead?

----------


## Xihirli

> Welcome to another episode of "Rogan gets mad about role interactions". I'm Rogan, and here are my questions:


Anger is disallowed.




> Will Yusei Fudo be informed when his effect got used up? If they try to apply it to a third player, can they choose which previous target loses his protection? Can they self-target?


No, always the least recent one, yes. 




> Does the vote needs to be on the player at the end of the phase? Or is it sufficient to vote them at any time of the phase. If any vote is enough,  can this power kill multiple targets at the same time?


At the end of the battle phase, so only your official vote is counted. 




> What happens when they are the last players standing, but in different teams? Can they win together, or will the game end in mutual destruction?


If whichever one isn't evil gives a compelling friendship speech, they win. Otherwise, evil wins. 




> We won't know the effect of a power up in advance, right?
> Will the player be informed they got powered up?


No and no. 




> Can you make yourself immune to the conversation? If yes, will the action be wasted, or can the dark signer try again on another day?


You can never be immune to the conversation, but the conversion yes. In this case, the Earthbound Immortal card is not used up and Roman can try to assign the same Immortal on another Main Phase 2. 



> Certainly useful, but you won't learn the alignment of conversion targets, right?


Yes, that's why there's no Fool this game. 




> Can this block passive powers as well? What happens if the player effected by this is Rex and they gain a dark signer mark?


You always ask about these edge cases and they never come up. I will edit Sayer I think to say instead that they cannot properly target. 



> If they have another form of protection, which will take precedence?


"Stardust Dragon" would be applied before "Infernity Reflector." 




> I'm probably blind, but whats the Crimson Dragon?


The Signers  Yusei, Jack, Akiza, Luna, and Rex  each bear a mark of the Crimson Dragon. Tail, Wings, Talons, Claws, Head respectively. It's their role names.



> What happens when Blister dies while the effect is active on someone? Will it remain active?


In Yu-Gi-Oh!, when a card with a continuous effect is no longer on the field, that effect cannot be applied any longer. 




> Technically, the Earthbound Immortal cards are ongoing effects, right?


Oh, I forgot to actually give Martha her flavor text. 
Nope! Those are new cards entirely, not card effects. 




> After assigning all cards, is the alpha powerless?


Yes. I don't expect the game to last long enough for that to matter. 




> Can the same player get multiple cards?


Only one "Earthbound Immortal" per player. 





> Can the random powers hit another dark signer instead?


They can, but it won't be you so sucks for those guys, right?

----------


## Xumtiil

I don't think I'll have the time or energy for this one, but if allowed, I'll join Taffimai in the ringside seats to cheer and place bets. I hope the tickets are not expensive, I'm already missing a kidney from last time Xihirli came to collect a debt.

----------


## Illven

Can I also spectate, the additional rules confuse me, but I'm curious.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

This seems like the perfect level of chaos, but I am going to sit this one out due to IRL busy-ness and holidays. Would like to be a spectator if possible though!

----------


## 3SecondCultist

So when is the MtG WW going to be made?

Because if nobody calls dibs on that, I think Kraken should run it.

Spectating for this one with the peanut gallery.

----------


## Batcathat

As I mentioned on Discord, I'm not sure I'll have time to play, so I thought I'd sign up as a potential replacement in case anyone has to drop out since we often seem to be short on those. No guarantees I can actually step up when requested though.  :Small Tongue: 

Is it just me or does a mother in the afterlife cheering on her sons as they (potentially) betray and murder everyone sounds like something by George R.R. Martin?

----------


## Murska

The amount of roles makes my eyesight blur, but I'll join. No promises on reading the rules though.

----------


## JeenLeen

I want to join, but I think I'll abstain.  Going to be busy one way or another.
Here's hoping it's not a D1 wolf lynch.




> Is it just me or does a mother in the afterlife cheering on her sons as they (potentially) betray and murder everyone sounds like something by George R.R. Martin?


Spoiler/speculation based on the last book
*Spoiler*
Show

I haven't watched the series, but didn't the mom get revived by the Fire Priest, and that seems to slowly turn you into an emotionless murderer with similar motivations to the past?
Sounds like something almost _in_ the books, except "undead" instead of "afterlife"

----------


## Lady Serpentine

Why not? (The madness, obviously.) 

I'm in.

----------


## Book Wombat

Any plans for end of recruitment?

----------


## Batcathat

> Any plans for end of recruitment?


According to the Capital, it's open until the 11th.

----------


## Xihirli

Yep, that's right.

----------


## JeenLeen

Revised holiday plans.  I can make the game, so *I'm in*.

Here's hoping I'm the wolf or we get them D1.
Xi: with the Day/Night rules and timing, will we get a chance to lynch before an additional wolf gets made?  E.g., is it really possible the game could end "Day 1" (to use usual parlance) if we're lucky?

----------


## Xihirli

Battle Phase occurs before the End Phase, so yes it is hypothetically possible to end the game before the end of the first turn.

----------


## Book Wombat

> According to the Capital, it's open until the 11th.





> Yep, that's right.


Oh nice, totally missed that.

----------


## Fleeing Coward

Count me in.

----------


## Xihirli

Woooooo welcome back!

----------


## bladescape

Hey FC, good to see you around  :Small Smile:

----------


## Caedorus

Quick question: do we get told how many power roles/vanillas there are actually in use? Bc I don't think you'll have enough players to have _all_ the powered roles.

----------


## Book Wombat

> Quick question: do we get told how many power roles/vanillas there are actually in use? Bc I don't think you'll have enough players to have _all_ the powered roles.


In these kind of games there are no vanillas. All-powered. We don't get to know however which roles are in play.

----------


## Caedorus

More power to me! Mbwahahaa!!!

----------


## JeenLeen

Will the fluff at the resolution of Phases still some insight into what powers were in use, or be mostly null for info-gathering?
E.g., for Infernity Reflector, would there text that made us think a blow was deflected?

Or -- perhaps more fun -- there's fluff but it's hard to tell if it's actual hints at powers in use or just fluff.

----------


## Xihirli

Definitely one of those.

----------


## Xihirli

Alright, let's assign some roles.

----------


## Xihirli

Link for everyone

----------


## Allando

So if this posts the game started?

----------


## Xihirli

The game has begun!

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...-Yu-Gi-Oh!-5Ds

----------

